# Why does the A/C turn on automatically when turning the fan on?



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I'd read your model specific manual. Do you have the Auto Climate Control feature. Doesn't the A/C come on at colder temps when using the HVAC for humidity purposes


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Just the way the car was programmed. It may be when the body control module, or maybe the HVAC control module itself is shut off (I think it's about 10 minutes after the ignition is turned off)

You can leave the fan on the lowest speed when you shut the car off, or just leave the fan on where you'd normally keep it, and it will keep the AC switched off.

Eddy makes a point as well - even in the manual climate control Gen 2's, when the AC is off but humidity gets to the point where windows will start fogging up on fresh air setting, the AC will briefly kick in to pull out the moisture.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I'd say it happens because the car has not yet trained you to leave the fan on low instead of turning it off.

Myself, I mostly remember to turn the fan on when I get home now.
In the winter I try to set it for high defrost. Then if it's covered in ice I can remote start it and the ice is easy to scrape in 5 minutes.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah I have no idea about this but it's probably the only thing that actively bugs me about my car. It just seems like a really dumb design decision.


----------

